# REMOVING surefire G2 lens



## kumar762 (Oct 21, 2006)

I have a surefire and my lens melted due to the heat from the P61,I have a 
UCL that I ordered from lighthound and was wondering how to install it?

any help or link to a threat would be nice.


----------



## 1HI4X (Oct 23, 2006)

My wife's G2 has the pyrex lens but I'm assuming this is not your case. To replace the lexan lens in my 9P instructions came with the replacement lens but I'll break it down as best as I can recall. The first step was to place the bezel upside down on a flat piece of material (wood, counter top, whatever). Use a flat-bladed screwdriver and a mallot to drive the lens out. You may have to work your way around the lens/bezel to get it completely out. I think it took me two whacks. Remove the old o-ring. Insert new o-ring. Remove the inner lens protection sticker. Place the foam "cushion" on the outside of the lens and lightly press the lens into the bezel to hold in place. (now comes the tricky part) Place a nickel on top of the cushion and place this setup into a vice pressing the new lens into the bezel. Again, you may have to work the vice/nickel around the new lens/bezel to get it completely seated. YMMV


----------



## chamenos (Oct 23, 2006)

The G2 has never come stock with a pyrex lens. 1HI4X, I suspect you believe your wife's G2 to have a pyrex lens due to the notched retaining ring, but this is not the case, unless of course you swapped it out yourself. I'm not sure why SureFire decided not to use the snap-fit design used for the aluminium bezels with the nitrolon bezels for lexan lenses, but that's just the way it always has been.

Kumar, the notched retaining ring in the bezel of the G2 is usually secured there with some loctite to prevent it from coming loose on it's own. You'll need some sort of tool, such as a pair of needle-nose pliers or watch case opening tool to unscrew it counter-clockwise from the front. The retaining ring usually comes out pretty easily but if it doesn't, you might have to heat it up a bit in boiling water to loosen the loctite.

Once you've removed the retaining ring and the lens, simply replace the parts in the reverse order, replacing the original lexan lens with the UCL. If the UCL is only coated on one side, make sure the coated side is on the inside. Otherwise it doesn't matter which way you put it in.

By the way the black rubber gasket goes in first, followed by the lens, then the retaining ring. You can either re-seal the retaining ring with some epoxy or glue, or leave it unsealed if you forsee yourself removing it again for any reason (e.g. cracked lens).


----------



## dizzy (Oct 23, 2006)

Automotive type snap ring pliers work great for this also, which you can get at any auto parts store. Hope this helps.


----------



## 1HI4X (Oct 24, 2006)

chamenos said:


> The G2 has never come stock with a pyrex lens. 1HI4X, I suspect you believe your wife's G2 to have a pyrex lens due to the notched retaining ring, but this is not the case, unless of course you swapped it out yourself. I'm not sure why SureFire decided not to use the snap-fit design used for the aluminium bezels with the nitrolon bezels for lexan lenses, but that's just the way it always has been.
> ....



You are correct. As soon as I started seeing the retaining rings I started associating them with the pyrex lenses. I checked the wife's last night and sure enough it was lexan. Thanks for the correction.


----------



## BargainMonkey (Oct 24, 2006)

The screwdriver from a Victorinox SAK is also the perfect size for the retaining ring. The little notch for the wire stripper is in the perfect spot if I remember correctly.


----------



## GarageBoy (Oct 24, 2006)

That would be the combination screwdriver/can opener tool.
I use the caseback wrench for watches


----------



## Owen (Oct 25, 2006)

I finally got around to changing out the lens in my G2 to a UCL from flashlightlens.com. 
The retaining ring wouldn't budge, so I heated some water in a pyrex measuring cup in the microwave for 3 minutes, put the head in a ziploc bag, and let it sit in the water for a few minutes. 
The ring came out with almost no pressure after being heated. I lubed the oring with Silchem silicone lubricant(probably not necessary), and put it all back together. 
My lens had a bunch of scratches after just a couple of weeks' carry, and the center was distorted, as if from heat. I use a 9V Digilight LA and 2 R123s, so maybe that did it. Anyway...
Before:



After:


----------

